# Cloud Eye



## Tormenter370 (Dec 23, 2010)

I got this Metafix 8 ounce bottle and want to give them treatment, although last time i treated them and took out the filter the amonia almost killed them. Anyone know how i can dose it and still keep the filter in the tank. Its a 20 gall with a duo of 2 filters. (My brothers spoiled:chair (Then again im getting a free 55 gallon tank Muhahahaha~!) 

So any ideas on dosing the medicine so it works?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm confused here.. The fish have cloudy eyes? Try a quick water change. Cloudy eyes usually mean that the water quality is poor. A water change should help it out.


----------

